
Automakers Prepare for an America That’s Over the Whole Car Thing - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/22/business/automakers-prepare-america-fewer-cars.html
======
davidf18
I live in NYC with extensive high-speed mass transit (in our case parallel
lines of express which skip multiple stops as well as local) which is faster
than car during much of the day.

Part of combatting greenhouse gasses and climate change is making quality mass
transit -- high speed subway and rail that doesn't get stuck in traffic.

The NYC subways (not counting busses) have 6 million trips per business day,
essentially providing 1% of the nation's population with round trips. Yet,
despite providing a green solution the system is vastly underfunded. The same
seems to be true of Wash DC subway and Boston subway.

Much (most?) of the electricity that runs the NYC subway is from hydroelectric
from Quebec Province in Canada thus a really green solution.

~~~
niftich
According to this undated nuclear energy source [1] New York State gets 36% of
its electricity from natural gas, 31% from nuclear, and about 20% from hydro.
Meanwhile, recent data (from September 2016) from the US Energy Information
Administration [2] reports 46% natural gas, 31.7 nuclear, and 20.4%
"renewables" which includes hydro, solar, and wind.

Stats for NYC itself are much more difficult to find.

[1] [http://casenergy.org/nuclear-basics/energy-in-your-
state/new...](http://casenergy.org/nuclear-basics/energy-in-your-state/new-
york/) [2]
[https://www.eia.gov/state/data.cfm?sid=NY](https://www.eia.gov/state/data.cfm?sid=NY)

